# New Uber Math for Driver Rerferrals - Earn $7000



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like Uber math is at it again... as a Denver driver, I got this email last night. Make an extra $7000 for driver referrals!!

How you ask, by referring 3x as many people as you would have needed to only two months ago. That's right, gone are those $1000 referral bonuses, replaced instead with $250 bonuses that then get "topped-up" for meeting markers of how many people you refer.

And don't worry, Uber math works for your friends, too. While you get $250 (used to be $1000), your "friends" will get $100 (used to also be $1000). That's a good friend, dupe them into destroying their cars for cash, for a measly $100 bonus to them, while you reap the windfall of $250.

Basically, two months ago you could have referred 20 friends and made $20,000. Now you can refer 20 friends and earn $7000. You're a horrible ****ing friend if you waited until this bogus bonus scheme to dupe your acquaintances.


















Refer Your Friends, Make an Extra $7000
Special Offer Starts Today!
Doug, did you know you can make up to $250 for every new driver you invite? And for a very limited time, you'll get an extra-special reward (on top of your regular one) just for inviting even more.
Invite 5 Friends
Regular Referral: $1250
Now $1500

Invite 10 Friends
Regular Referral: $2500
Now $3000

Invite 20 Friends
Regular Referral: $5000
Now $7000
_Hurry, you've only got till May 20th to earn big!_
SHARE THIS LINK TO INVITE FRIENDS:
GET.UBER.COM/DRIVE/?INVITE_CODE=FUCKUBER








POST IT








EMAIL IT
P.S. To qualify for this limited time offer, any friends you invite must successfully sign up and take their first 20 trips by May 20th.

And since they're a friend of yours, they'll get $100 too.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Friends don't let friends drive for Uber.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

duggles said:


> Looks like Uber math is at it again... as a Denver driver, I got this email last night. Make an extra $7000 for driver referrals!!
> 
> How you ask, by referring 3x as many people as you would have needed to only two months ago. That's right, gone are those $1000 referral bonuses, replaced instead with $250 bonuses that then get "topped-up" for meeting markers of how many people you refer.
> 
> ...


If you happen to run into "Denver Diane" while you're out there in the field, tell her the gang from Uberpeopleforum says hello. Even the one's she has on ignore.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

For $1000 my friends would drive at least long enough to generate the bonus, as is the bonus barely pays for their $100 license required to drive for Uber.

I received a similar email, albeit with smaller numbers. I laughed, if I put that many drivers on the road I might get a month or so of extra pay just in bonuses, but the competition would put me out of a job.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

To be fair, the $1000 was for Lyft drivers that signed up for Uber. I believe the new driver bonus (without Lyft background) at the time was $500. Luckily, I had one friend who was a Lyft but not Uber driver. She signed up, payed the $90 required to get a inspection and DOT med check, did her required 20 rides, took the grand, and as far as I know hasn't driven Uber since receiving the bonus. I gave her $100 of my $1000 as an initial incentive to get it done.


----------

